# worm.win32.netsky HELP please!



## jamesthorn (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi my computer got infected yesterday. According to the computer is said i was infected with worm.win32.NetSky. I continually get a pop-up that says "Windows has detected an Internet attack attempt..." Upon closing it, it launches Internet Explorer with a website such as udefender or pcsecuresystem. Also, my background has been changing to a red and black image saying that my privacy is in danger and to download all of this stuff to stop it. The CPU is running at 100% use constantly! Please help i need my computer for my work asap! Thanks. - I saw someone else on the forums seems to have the same problem but hasnt appeared to solved it yet! Please Help!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

* *Click here* to download *HJTsetup.exe*.
Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.

Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Hijack This*.
Continue to click Next in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the Select Addition Tasks dialogue.
Put a check by Create a desktop icon then click Next again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a log file* button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click Save to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------

